# Green wants to rock T-Mac's style!



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> "I always play as Tracy McGrady in the videogames. He's the best player in Live." "Do you pattern your game in real life after him?" I ask. Green smiles. "Oh yeah, I copy his moves…I copied his moves hard."
> 
> -IGN.com


-Petey


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Let's all hope that Gerald Green matches McGrady's production.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Good for him, but i perfer someone who wants to be himself and creat his own style of basketball.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Good for him, but i perfer someone who wants to be himself and creat his own style of basketball.




id perfer if he styles his game after a great player than if he tries something that may not ultimately work


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> Good for him, but i perfer someone who wants to be himself and creat his own style of basketball.


So you prefer something more than what Tracy McGrady brings to the table? 

If Green turns out to be 80% of what Tracy is, we've got ourselves a heckuva a steal with the 18th pick. 

Honestly, what brand of basketball is there left too create for a player? If he's a complete carbon copy of Tracy we should be EXTREMELY happy.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

I have nothing against him trying to be Tmac, but the guy said he's copying every Tmac moves????

All im saying he should try to be himself and what he is, Gerald Green, why be Tmac when you can work hard and be better than him?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gerald Green's raw game resembles T-Mac's minus defense.

He should copy him.


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

He didn't say he wanted to be McGrady; he said he IS McGrady when he plays video games. Hesaid he "copied" Tracy McGrady's moves, not that it was going to define his career. 
I think the kids got balls and saying something like this is just a product of being anxious to test his skills against McGrady's when he can't control T-Mac with a playstation controller. Being dissapointed if Gerald Green turns out like Tracy McGrady is silly.
I admire your optimism if you think you can land a league leading at 19 annualy but lets not go Toronto and boot Gerald Green if he's just another Raptor.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Air Fly, you say you'd rather a player developed his "own" game...

Are you a fan of Kobe Bryant's game? Just wondering...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

He likes Vince Carter more than Kobe Bryant, P-Dub.


----------



## sportkingJSP13 (Jul 11, 2005)

lets hope he turns out as good


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

he defiently uses the pull-up jumper like T-Mac where he hesitates with his the ball and his left and pulls up. I defeintly have noticed that and he is from Houston so he got to see T-Mac probably alot last year.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Prem, I only ask because if he's a fan of KB8's game, he's being hypocritical because Bryant has copped Jordan's moves, even the way he carries himself, at every turn.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Let's not forget - he's an 18 year old kid. Its pretty ludicrous to expect someone so young to NOT want to be like Jordan, T-Mac, Kobe, Carter etc...

Hell, I'm a 30 year old short white guy, but if I thought I could be like Mike if I practiced hard enough, you know damn well I'd try and be like Mike.


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

Nobody has ever(will ever?) "copped" Jordan's skills. Jordan does not have a "skillset" to copy, he has "the skillset"--hes the best, the Michael Jordan of Michael Jordans, excluding #45, who was more like the Danny Ferry of Michael Jordans. I don't think you can still compare Kobe to His Airness; and that's just on the court, buzzer to buzzer. As far as the implications of saying Kobe has "copped,' 'the way [Jordan] carries himself, at every turn," I think thats plain slanderous to Michael and the level of admiration he's achieved as a pop icon and is undeserved considering all he has done for the game and its image in comparison to the damage Kobe has done. Whatever the true potential of Jordan and Bryant's game, without attempting to judge their character or guess at the values they life by behind closed doors, I think its fair to say that Michael IS defficient to Kobe in ONE way: He lacks the opportunities to make himself and the league look bad that Kobe has been so masterful at exploiting, earning the scorn that has been heaped on him even as his actual culpability has`come under scrutiny. The NBA's reputation as an employer of world class professionals, which Jordan undeniably had a hand in uilding, join Kobe the player(selfish), Kobe the husband(selfish), and Kobe the citizen(dangerous) on the **** list. Even with the titles he arguably road Shaquille O'Neal to. Kobe is damaged goods and Michael is what it means to be American. Michael Jordan can commit arson, adultary, and public acts of lewdness and people will forgive him; Kobe Bryant might reverse global warming and save the whales but his stain(no pun intended) won't fade, no matter what he's lucky enough to "cop" from Jordan's swaggering Air Force 1's. Frankly, basketball players are not my idols, never have been. I don't expect them to be role models for my kids either; I think the way a "player" carries himself is significant only Jordan didn't have Shaq, so if Kobe has "copped" anything worthy of the Jordan name, he better start reeling off some titles.


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

all i have to say is that the boston celtics are in trouble this year even if gerald green plays like 
t-mac


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Prem, I only ask because if he's a fan of KB8's game, he's being hypocritical because Bryant has copped Jordan's moves, even the way he carries himself, at every turn.


Why copy T Mac, when you can copy Jordan. If you copy T Mac you will be a loser for life.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> Why copy T Mac, when you can copy Jordan. If you copy T Mac you will be a loser for life.


 Tmac is still young, so to say that Tmac is a loser for life is pushing it.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

If Green wants to be TMac, why not? I'll take 25/6/6 and the excitement any time. Of course, if Big Al learns to pass, that would be a devestating duo.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> If Green wants to be TMac, why not? I'll take 25/6/6 and the excitement any time. Of course, if Big Al learns to pass, that would be a devestating duo.


id be glad to see 15/3/3 !!!!

i cant wait until i see GG play...


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

banner17 said:


> Let's not forget - he's an 18 year old kid. Its pretty ludicrous to expect someone so young to NOT want to be like Jordan, T-Mac, Kobe, Carter etc...


He's not 18, he's 19 and in terms of production and skill set he's behind for being a year older than most high schoolers.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> He's not 18, he's 19 and in terms of production and skill set he's behind for being a year older than most high schoolers.


 :biggrin: give me a break. what "production"? The _preseason _ nevermind the kids first regular season has not even started yet. How and who is his production behind?


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Prem, I only ask because if he's a fan of KB8's game, he's being hypocritical because Bryant has copped Jordan's moves, even the way he carries himself, at every turn.


I agree P-Dub34, Kobe has tried to emulate Jordan so much ever since he turned pro but he's failing miserable till now cuz there is one MJ only.

Concerning Green? I dont mind him trying to be like Tmac and i've stated before that its good for him but i'd rather cheer for someone who love to be himself and have his own style of play than emulate others.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> Why copy T Mac, when you can copy Jordan. If you copy T Mac you will be a loser for life.


Although the comment may be dense, there is no reason to attack the poster.

- Premier


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Here's a picture of Green in training camp looks like he is putting in work in the gym


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

He looks like he put on some muscle compared to the draft picture.

Great news.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Causeway said:


> :biggrin: give me a break. what "production"? The _preseason _ nevermind the kids first regular season has not even started yet. How and who is his production behind?


The summer league, which is MUCH weaker than both preseason and regular season. He performed pretty poorly in the summer league, so God only knows what he's going to produce in the regular season this year.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

He won't be in the rotation, nor will he be for another two years.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> The summer league, which is MUCH weaker than both preseason and regular season. He performed pretty poorly in the summer league, so God only knows what he's going to produce in the regular season this year.


celtics probably wanted him to work on other parts of his game then getting in to offense... prolly working on set plays..moving without the ball and defense...

im pretty sure he doesnt have a problem getting to the basket and shooting the ball...


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

Premier said:


> He won't be in the rotation, nor will he be for another two years.


i hope you're wrong :curse: :curse: :curse: 

but its probably true...

i want to see him play badly


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> The summer league, which is MUCH weaker than both preseason and regular season. He performed pretty poorly in the summer league, so God only knows what he's going to produce in the regular season this year.


I put very little into how a guy does in summer league as to how they will do in the regular season. There are guys who do very well in summer league (Kedrick Brown) only to come down to earth in the real deal. The opposite happens as well. To say "in terms of production and skill set he's behind for being a year older than most high schoolers" basedon summer league is a very pre-mature judgement.


----------

